# My Biceps Suck!



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

Feel like such a newb posting some shit like this, but man I hate my arms. My  biceps are terrible. Shit my triceps kinda suck too.  I'm no bodybuilder so I don't freak out about it, but it would be nice if I could get my arms to grow.   You guys got anything for me to try? I lift 3x per week and since I'm a powerlifter its generally the big three each on their own day plus accessories.

Hit me! (feel free to talk shit about my skrawny arms and belly  I can take it! )


----------



## JOMO (Sep 23, 2012)

If thats a belly than Im in trouble.

So in the powerlifting training, no bicep training is incorportated at all? I can see how they are not growing if you dont train them with your routine. 

I have your same prob but with my legs, but I train the shit out of them but they are steadily growing. My arms and back grow much easier.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 23, 2012)

You look strong! Like Bull! That being said, how about pull ups brother? Do you do them? Reverse grip and a hammer grip. If you're not doing them do them every 3 days...assisted or whatever...they will spark new growth!
You mentioned your tri's? Dips dips and dips. Bar work brother.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 23, 2012)

I use to do strictly powerlifting but have recently switched to a more bodybuilder type routine and have noticed my biceps coming along nicely. 

I hit biceps 2x / week, I have a day just for bis/tris and again indirectly on back day from all the pulling motions.. I start with a barbell lift- olympic barbell or ez-curl bar- do 4 sets x 6 using a little momentum to power through last reps. then dumbbell hammer curls for 3 sets x 8 with strict form. The dumbbell curls make sure you fully extend your arm at the bottom of the motion-->stretches the bicep to help fill out the lower portions. Also pause at the top of the motion to emphasize the bicep peak, I double pump at the top of the motion by squeezing at the top, dropping the weight down 2 inches and squeeze again

My biceps are pretty weak because I neglected them for so long..my triceps are pretty solid in comparison--> close-grip bench press and weighted dips are the shit for triceps


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 23, 2012)

I use to do strictly powerlifting but have recently switched to a more bodybuilder type routine and have noticed my biceps coming along nicely. 

I hit biceps 2x / week, I have a day just for bis/tris and again indirectly on back day from all the pulling motions.. I start with a barbell lift- olympic barbell or ez-curl bar- do 4 sets x 6 using a little momentum to power through last reps. then dumbbell hammer curls for 3 sets x 8 with strict form. The dumbbell curls make sure you fully extend your arm at the bottom of the motion-->stretches the bicep to help fill out the lower portions. Also pause at the top of the motion to emphasize the bicep peak, I double pump at the top of the motion by squeezing at the top, dropping the weight down 2 inches and squeeze again

My biceps are pretty weak because I neglected them for so long..my triceps are pretty solid in comparison--> close-grip bench press and weighted dips are the shit for triceps


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

JOMO said:


> If thats a belly than Im in trouble.
> 
> So in the powerlifting training, no bicep training is incorportated at all? I can see how they are not growing if you dont train them with your routine.
> 
> I have your same prob but with my legs, but I train the shit out of them but they are steadily growing. My arms and back grow much easier.



Once a week I will do 3 sets of either barbell or dumbbell curls. That is just for elbow health.

They are hit indirectly plenty though that's why I limited it. In years past I used to do much more volume on my arms and didn't see much in return then.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> You look strong! Like Bull! That being said, how about pull ups brother? Do you do them? Reverse grip and a hammer grip. If you're not doing them do them every 3 days...assisted or whatever...they will spark new growth!
> You mentioned your tri's? Dips dips and dips. Bar work brother.



I do pull-ups 3 times per week. I'll start rotating my grip around though. 

Tri's... Yeah I hear you on dips. I put so much effort into bench that I usually pass on those cause my triceps are exhausted. Guess I have to leave some gas in the tank


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I do pull-ups 3 times per week. I'll start rotating my grip around though.
> 
> Tri's... Yeah I hear you on dips. I put so much effort into bench that I usually pass on those cause my triceps are exhausted. Guess I have to leave some gas in the tank



For some reason its difficult for me to switch up routines but I make I do make some changes from time to time. About every 3 workouts on chest day I make weighted dips my first exercise and then move on to the bench. Gotta try and confuse your body and switch things up.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 23, 2012)

...... but you have a great stache brother .....

Spider Curls, Preacher Curls, Cable curls to burn out....  Isolate the fuck out of them and use perfect form very slowly. Your biceps are you smallest muscle group. In spite of that I have an entire day devoted to biceps/abs. When you work biceps make sure you work both muscles... when you curl dumbbells turn your grip so your pinky is higher than your thumb and notice which head is worked, then do the opposite (i.e. Hammer Curls) and see that the other head is being worked. Be sure you work both muscles.

Triceps make up 2/3 or your arms so hit those hard too... the hardest part of those to train is the long head (IMO) so do plenty of dumbbell kick-backs. 

I'm with biggerben - you lookem' strong like bull to me too....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2012)

looking thick and strong pob


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2012)

You're jacked, Mate! Look like you could put that place on your back and squat it for reps.


----------



## theminister (Sep 24, 2012)

hahaha love the pic, and handlebar moustache!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2012)

1 day a week you should just burn the fuck out of those arms... 

You look strong like a silverback gorilla though.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2012)

Fro tri's bro after your max and dynamic bench work your 1st assistant work is always tri's, switching up close grip bench with skull crshers no dips needed save them shoulder to like weight on a bar and you would end your session with pulls or hammer curls if interested in doing bi's.

Bi's will come from pulling and rowing trust me on that!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2012)

jerk off with both hands pob thats my secret


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2012)

Thing is you have to pick or chose Powerlifter or diddy around with many movements.

Powerlifting you have to be smart and not exert your CNS.

Max effort is 3 sets of 1's, 2's, 3 or 4 to 5 sets of 5's then stop don't keep going you stop and do assistant work which will be reps or 5 to 12.

ME Day Example

Max Effort Bench

Assistant Work

Close grip for tri's
Rows 
Rear delts
Pull ups

ME Day

Max Squat, Pull or GM 

Some type of liker deadlift work, GM or Squat like Close Stance or Zercher
Some type of ham work like glute ham raise, pull through or something different then above
Abs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats real close to what I do. You see my log at TID. So I don't do all that much for arms except I'll put a good hurting on tri's a couple days a week...


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thats real close to what I do. You see my log at TID. So I don't do all that much for arms except I'll put a good hurting on tri's a couple days a week...



I just bought a SSB and now I'm able to squat again!

I hated not squatting because of surgical needs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats fuckin awesome news man!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thats fuckin awesome news man!!!!



I even pulled out my old loose suit to wear straps down just encase the itch gets stronger.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2012)

You should see the looks I get walking in and out with bag in one hand and SSB on shoulder of opposite side!


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 24, 2012)

When i felt i needed to improve my bi's i got a set of dumbbells in my room and started hitting them almost every night. I wouldn't do it for 1 or 2 days before back/bi day but the other nights i would get in enough sets to make them burn and get a decent pump then jump right into bed for sleep. they grew like crazy. some might say it doesn't make sense to hit them 5 days a week but i wasn't doing a full workout so it wasn't killing them. On back/bi's day I make sure to hit the 3 types of exercises on them mid-range, contracted and stretch (occlusion). Regular curls i make sure to kind of get an inward twist at the top it hits them better for me and sparks some growth. Meaning i turn my palm out at the top.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice Andro. Shades of Arnold. He did that for his rear delts every morning.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

I used to work arms with other body parts-like the traditional back/bis and chest/tris and never really got much growth out of them. I then started working him by themselves once a week, and they started growing. And I only work them that one day because they get worked on back and chest day. I bet if you took one day a week and did 3 sets of exercise for bis and tris(for a total of 6 exercises) for 3 months, you would notice a HUGE difference.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 24, 2012)

POB concentrate on your Tri's!!! they are much larger muscles than your biceps,i used to  have trouble growing my arms,but i done a lot of reasearch and reading and this has worked best for me,and i have long ass arms to,these excercises are in my arm workouts every month

SBCurls-mass builder
Close Grip Bench Press(incline,flat,decline)-Mass builder

i start out with these 2 and super set them,i do a set of sbc,then a set of cgbench

then i do:

either Incline db curls,seated db curls,db preacher curls,spider curls,bent over concentration curls....etc
Skullcrushers(incline,decline,flat)

and last:

V-bar,straight bar,rope pushdowns
Crossbody hammer curls,regualr hammer curls,concentration curls,high cable curls etc

i switch up my routine every 4 weeks,and since ive started this,my arms have grown alot,and when i hit a plateau,i go backwards on my workouts,i do my isolation excercices first,then lastly my mass builders,you wont be able to lift as much weight,but it works

but i work the shit out of my tri's 4 sets on every excercise,and 3 sets on my Bi's......and like i said i superset everytime,i do one tricep excercise,then a bicep excercise then rest

and i change up rep ranges every month


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 24, 2012)

Do you want your arms to grow? or just have a better peak?

As a former powerlifter, i did Bill Starr's 5x5 routine once for about 12 weeks and my arms grew by about an inch and the closest thing i did for an arm workout was pullups and dips.  No curls tricept extensions or anything.

As far as getting a peak, some of it is genetics, but i get great results when i hit really high reps on bicepts for a while.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

Alright so answer after answer is pretty much saying more volume.... 

I guess I need to decide whether I want bigger arms or a bigger squat. Only so much time I can spend in the gym.

Although I may use Andro's suggestion. I have a bunch of dumbbells at home. I can just do some quick arm work nightly. I'll use this pic as a starting point and get a measurement and we'll see what's up a month from now!


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice Andro. Shades of Arnold. He did that for his rear delts every morning.



I have heard that a couple times. 

I personally liked doing it @ night better because i felt like I would be jumping into healing them up  by sleeping right away... not sure if there is any merit to that argument but my arms were over 20" @ the time so something worked.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 24, 2012)

For what it is worth, my current biceps (abs) routine is:


Twenty-Ones (7-7-7)
Decline Dumbbell Curls
Rev Grip Cable Curls
Sup Dumbbell Curls (Swiss)
Pull Ups
Preacher Curls
SloMo Dumbell Curls


Leg Raises
Swiss Crunch
Plank to Failer


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah id do you!!!


----------



## IronCore (Sep 24, 2012)

your legs are on point.. .and for good reason... your workouts hit them hard...

if you keep the sheiko plan your bis will not look as large simply because that plan doesnt hit them directly very hard... Thats why I quit the shieko about 6 weeks in because i didnt like the way my arms were starting to lag... If you do decide to keep on the sheiko type power lifting route hit bi's hard on Saturday... you need to throw some chest in there too...


and get rid of those faggoty addidas bro... and tell hips to give me a shout when she want to workout with a real man!


----------



## 0tj0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Black work out sock. ftw

This may sounds stupid... but a buddy of mine got me juggling with little 5 lbs medicine balls.... shit is nuts. Ten minutes worth and my arms are fried. It most likely is only adding some definition but it still kicks my ass. pretty rough on the core too. Then we started doing it behind the back with just one and kinda throwing it between hands.... even worse. 

I also run with 5 lbs in each hand. I can only make it 2-3 miles straight but dam is it rough.... no offense though but I doubt your a runner.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

0tj0 said:


> Black work out sock. ftw
> 
> This may sounds stupid... but a buddy of mine got me juggling with little 5 lbs medicine balls.... shit is nuts. Ten minutes worth and my arms are fried. It most likely is only adding some definition but it still kicks my ass. pretty rough on the core too. Then we started doing it behind the back with just one and kinda throwing it between hands.... even worse.
> 
> I also run with 5 lbs in each hand. I can only make it 2-3 miles straight but dam is it rough.... no offense though but I doubt your a runner.



lolololololololol running? Yeah no!!! Those black socks are actually knee high for deads


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the "Arnold Option" as posted by Andro. Start sleeping with those dumbbells, Mate!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> I like the "Arnold Option" as posted by Andro. Start sleeping with those dumbbells, Mate!



Me too I think it's what I'll be doing.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Me too I think it's what I'll be doing.



Start with hitting them lightly for a few weeks and see how you like it... i think you will feel them tightening up and swelling in short order. If your not on cycle now just be careful of doing too much as you know over training won't help.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn Andro! Over 20". Okay, I'm adding this too my routine curls before bed. 

How many sets? Standard curls? Bro, give up the details.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 30, 2012)

POB, I struggle with my arms as well. I have long arms and my peaks arnt that great. Bro, for what it's worth your arms don't look small.

I fucking love Andros advise. I'll be giving this a go.

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm trying Andro's thing... I hit arms nightly unless I smashed them in the gym. Sometimes I hit them again though lol....

And as for being on or off, I don't come off. I am cruising on 200 test PP and 250 test E per week plus S4.


----------



## Georgia (Sep 30, 2012)

Do heavy and light the same day

Go as heavy as possible 5-6 sets of barbell curls (after warming up) around 6 reps max

Then pick 3-4+ more exercises to shape the biceps and give it that nice peak with 8-20 reps and around 5 sets. 

Finish off with cable curls doing a weight you can do about 50 reps with...and trust me you will only be able to do about 15 by then. Burnouts...as many as you can. BOO YOW WATCH THEM SUCKERS GROW BIG AND SHAPELY!


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 30, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Do heavy and light the same day
> 
> Go as heavy as possible 5-6 sets of barbell curls (after warming up) around 6 reps max
> 
> ...



Good advice.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 30, 2012)

BTW you look good POB!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 4, 2013)

This is a gay thread it is about bicep's, just saying!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> This is a gay thread it is about bicep's, just saying!



Hey now... I addressed an issue with my biceps and my bench has gone waaaay up since then largely due to my more aggressive negative.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 4, 2013)

SMKillerBody said:


> I agree with TheLupinator. Dumbbell curls with the double flex at the top will create a great bicep pump. Also, try working in chin ups and dips into your mix. When you can do 8-12 at a time, think about working in some extra weight. I increased my flat bench press by over 65 lbs just by focusing on weighted dips. Same thing happened for my back workouts when I added in close grip weighted chin ups. Last suggestion, add in twenty-ones. These things will make your biceps cry if you do them right. Check out my site for a video example if you’ve never seen them before. Hope this helps and good luck.
> 
> Brett
> I suck cocks.com




Damn you already changed that bicep website,!  I wanted get my bicep pump on like only he knew how too! bahahahaha!


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 7, 2013)

when i was younger brother, i relied heavily on 21's, id use the concrete dumbbells, but i would do these religously and let me tell you my friend, my arms were growing with my age..14-14'' 15-15'' until i got ****ed up at 17..between these and chins, along with lying tricep extensions, my arms were my bestest bodypart, besides my back.There is no reson you can give me that you can't stick an arm regimen into your powerlifting routine. If you want it, get it.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2013)

Why didn't I see this post earlier?? Wtf?? What happened to the pic? Doesn't matter.  Stop being so freaking hard on yourself! You're a beast!!! Strong MF!! I'm damn proud of you and you're my ****ing hero. Do some GVT barbell curls one week and then do incline GVT dumbell  curls another week and listen to Oldschool too.  Do 10 reps one week, then do 5 the next.

I had no idea of this post when we chatted earlier about my curls. Lol


----------



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh shoot I got censored? Really? No cussing? That's gonna be hard for me. Lol but I'll try.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2013)

What a dumbass I am.! This post is from a year ago. Never mind!! Lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 7, 2013)

everything I do for bi's and tri's has been covered  . Only thing I didn't see is time under tension  and intensity . I would work bi's and tri's into your accessory movements every time you lift in a bb rep scheme with little rest in between sets.  I always find I get way better pumps when I really get after the movements . 

One thing that I found worked building my bi's up is using a standard bar as heavy as I could take it w/ decent form . grip the bar on the shoulder width and curl 8 to 10 then superset  wide grip 8 to 10 for 3 or 4 sets 

good luck


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2013)

Cross-body hammer curls ala the Mountain Dog worked well for my bi's. As mentioned, dips and cable / rope pull-downs for tris with full extension (meaning past your centerline).


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 7, 2013)

this post was from a year ago? who the hell bumped it up? i have to go durreah, be right back.i want answers.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 7, 2013)

There are a lot of good arm routines as the guys have pointed out. 
Which ever you choose try ending them with 
Drop set dumbell curls. Like drop the weight 
On your last two sets 3 to 4 times. 
That will give you one hell of a burn and pump like you
Won't believe. You'll grow quick too.


----------



## BeastMaster (Sep 12, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> jerk off with both hands pob thats my secret



This type of training did nothing for my arms, think I was over training though.. Lol


----------



## BeastMaster (Sep 12, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> There are a lot of good arm routines as the guys have pointed out.
> Which ever you choose try ending them with
> Drop set dumbell curls. Like drop the weight
> On your last two sets 3 to 4 times.
> ...




This. I'm a huge believer in drop sets and supersets if your gonna give arms there own day.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

My calves suck, my shadow is actually embarrassed about them.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

On Biceps i will go in the gym changing shit up until i find a exercise that i can max them out on the pump. Always looking for the pump. 
I just listen to my body and find what works. Never the same..


----------



## Pilot55 (Oct 28, 2013)

Seems like in years past I would always try and go heavy, but when I first started having bad form and I did not make many gains. But after a while lowering the weight and concentrating more on the squeeze at the top of the rep and rotation of the wrist has helped me nudge past the lull in my bicep growth. 21's, alternating hammer/curls and high cables have been the trick for me.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> lolololololololol running? Yeah no!!! Those black socks are actually knee high for deads




My shins are so scarred up from deadlifts.. nothing looks more hardcore than pulling some big weight and having your shins bleed afterward.. 

POB, I'm in the exact same boat man. I powerlifted for years, and I have friends who say I have a prison body cause it looks like I do a ton of push ups and pull ups lol..


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 29, 2013)

I just realized this thread was like a year old..


----------



## Popeye (Oct 29, 2013)

Gravitysdefiance said:


> I just realized this thread was like a year old..



PoBs biceps still suck....no worries.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 29, 2013)

Popeye said:


> PoBs biceps still suck....no worries.



Hahaha ok, thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2013)

Of course I can still crush popeye with almost no effort at all


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2013)

Popeye said:


> PoBs biceps still suck....no worries.



Well now his wheels are broke he can work on them lol!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Well now his wheels are broke he can work on them lol!



lol.. i always wanted to be a captain upper body.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> lol.. i always wanted to be a captain upper body.



I got the opposite injury it's my bicep tendon so I can hit legs hard but not bi's.


----------

